# A little advice about hgh



## getgains

so listen heres the thing when i started my cycle i was ready to ad hgh to it but i just happened to mention it to my dr and he said that is a very bad idea he said without a mri they couldnt tell for sure but he has a feeling that in my case it may cause me to gain extra height and the onset of giantism has anyone ever heard anything like that before?


----------



## DF

Gigantism??? Lol sorry your doc knows diddly about hgh.


----------



## PillarofBalance

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lololololololoololllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloloolloolololololololololoolololllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## PillarofBalance

I just made this a sticky cause its that stupid!!!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix

Lulz

But ive heard cases that gigantizm was caused by an abnormality in the person to have way to much growth hormone....
I think its overkill to say 2-6...ten UI will cause gigantizm.  Those people suffering from that have a problem where it continues to create the growth hormone and inbalance in their being per say.


That doc....


----------



## DF

Need to start a stupid things that docs say thread.


----------



## LeanHerm

Giantism?  Lmfao. Hahahahavaha


----------



## DF

Gigantism is caused by a pituitary tumor.  The tumor causes excessive hgh production that occurs over years.  If growth plates are closed then you get acromegaly.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Maybe by gigantism he meant:


----------



## grind4it

This vvvvvvvvvv



Dfeaton said:


> Gigantism is caused by a pituitary tumor.  The tumor causes excessive hgh production that occurs over years.  If growth plates are closed then you get acromegaly.



Unless your 12 and hammering 20iu a day or a genetic freak you have nothing to worry about. But you can alleys go the safe rote and pay for a test you don't need....I'm sure your dr has a mortgage or two, boat payment and don't forget about the private school for the kids and the German car payments. Those nagging student loans and that fucking practice that has yet to show a profit.....just saying those d bags will order bullshit tests in a heart beat


----------



## grind4it

This vvvvvvvvvv



Dfeaton said:


> Gigantism is caused by a pituitary tumor.  The tumor causes excessive hgh production that occurs over years.  If growth plates are closed then you get acromegaly.



Unless your 12 and hammering 20iu a day or a genetic freak you have nothing to worry about. But you can alleys go the safe rote and pay for a test you don't need....I'm sure your dr has a mortgage or two, boat payment and don't forget about the private school for the kids and the German car payments. Those nagging student loans and that fucking practice that has yet to show a profit.....just saying those d bags will order bullshit tests in a heart beat


----------



## grind4it

Sorry about the spelling...new phone and no edit button; it's an ugly combination.


----------



## beasto

LMFAO...wow really hahahha that is some crazy Dr. you got there.


----------



## pirovoliko

Guess we're all screwed now!!!!  oh well..might as well up the dose!!


----------



## getgains

im sorry for no being more clear im 36 but in the past year i have gained a inch in height from 69 to 610 and one shoe size so technically im still growing i just read what i wrote i should have included that sorry gayboys


----------



## 63Vette

You are a foot taller than me. I'm 5'10". That's fucked up. I want to be 6'... The only thing you need to take is anything you want from anyone you want. Your doctor is still a dumb ass and he needs to explain to you why you grew an inch in height .... are your growth plates not fused?? Why not??  The shoe size is not that uncommon due to weight gain, water retention, etc. I have fluctuated from a 10 to 11 over the years. The height increase however needs to be explained. I had a player that was 25 grow two inches (went from 6'6" to 6'8") in less that a year but it was because his posture sucked and they started putting him on an inversion table and doing core and posture work. I also had a player that just signed with Miami that went from 6'6" to 6'7" but he is 20 and that is to be expected. 

Envious of your height,
Vette


----------



## DF

I'd say its time to remeasure your dick.  Maybe you got an inch there too.


----------



## getgains

nope still 1.5 had me hoping though


----------



## BeastMaster

PillarofBalance said:


> I just made this a sticky cause its that stupid!!!!!



Can't believe I just read all this shit..



PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe by gigantism he meant:
> 
> LMFAO, I think your right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dfeaton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say its time to remeasure your dick.  Maybe you got an inch there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will GH make your unit increase in length and girth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getgains said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope still 1.5 had me hoping though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ha... Don't you hate it when you come up short )
Click to expand...


----------



## goodfella

getgains said:


> so listen heres the thing when i started my cycle i was ready to ad hgh to it but i just happened to mention it to my dr and he said that is a very bad idea he said without a mri they couldnt tell for sure but he has a feeling that in my case it may cause me to gain extra height and the onset of giantism has anyone ever heard anything like that before?



LMAO!!!!! There was a episode of the simpsons where ken griffy jr got giantism lol hahahhahahaha!!!!


----------



## LittleTankNDC

The HGH I have is intense. It's seristem 6mg. I'M only able to do 2IU. Damm kit that should last me a week last me 10 weeks


----------



## j2048b

LittleTankNDC said:


> The HGH I have is intense. It's seristem 6mg. I'M only able to do 2IU. Damm kit that should last me a week last me 10 weeks



Man that would be great!!!


----------



## meat

You guys would be SHOCKED at just how little doctors know about hormones! They literally spend a whopping four hours on hormones in med school. Very sad! I'm on trt, and when my family doc wanted to put me on 200mgs every three weeks test, I switched doctors. I'm now on 200mgs test/week, and have been prescribed gh, but can't afford to fill that script. And no, insurance doesn't cover gh. Damnit!!


----------



## j2048b

meat said:


> You guys would be SHOCKED at just how little doctors know about hormones! They literally spend a whopping four hours on hormones in med school. Very sad! I'm on trt, and when my family doc wanted to put me on 200mgs every three weeks test, I switched doctors. I'm now on 200mgs test/week, and have been prescribed gh, but can't afford to fill that script. And no, insurance doesn't cover gh. Damnit!!



Damn must be expensive, what r we talking here in upper 7's?


----------



## j2048b

J20 said:


> Damn must be expensive, what r we talking here in upper 7's?



Even w insurance unless u gotz baller insurance it still might run u a pretty penny, ive seen some guys get it for next to nothing while others still pay a substantial amount, 

Hell most clinics have had to double their prices as well


----------



## meat

Ok J20, put your seatbelt on. I called around, got out my calculator, and try $21 per iu. Best I found was $17 per iu. Screw that!!! Can you imagine what 9iu's would cost me a day?!!???!!!!??? Unreal! (No, I wasn't prescribed that dose. It was more like 1.7 iu's/ day.)


----------



## j2048b

Damn man! Thats crazzy! Yeah u got to be rich anymore for a script even!


----------



## meat

J20 said:


> Damn man! Thats crazzy! Yeah u got to be rich anymore for a script even!



Yes, it's evil! The one thing on my side, is I plan to order direct from china, and since I have a legit US script, will DEMAND customs to release it if the no good bastards try to seize it. And yes, if the cops showed up over it, I do have a script, and NO I'm not being RAPED by a US pharmacy. Some things really burn my ass up! Lol


----------



## j2048b

meat said:


> Yes, it's evil! The one thing on my side, is I plan to order direct from china, and since I have a legit US script, will DEMAND customs to release it if the no good bastards try to seize it. And yes, if the cops showed up over it, I do have a script, and NO I'm not being RAPED by a US pharmacy. Some things really burn my ass up! Lol



Nice! Hope u get a good order from china!


----------



## meat

I appreciate that greatly! Isn't it strange that a communist country has all the gear, is affordable, and mostly legit vs what we have here in the "land of milk and honey?" Makes me scratch my head often!


----------



## j2048b

Yup mind boggler! All about the Benjamin's!  and control! Off to the gym i go!


----------



## transcend2007

Just to be clear, you are 36 years old and you grew 1" taller in the past year?

If this is so, you very likely do have some type of medical condition.

I would think very seriously about taking any hormones or gh before understanding exactly what is happening.





getgains said:


> im sorry for no being more clear im 36 but in the past year i have gained a inch in height from 69 to 610 and one shoe size so technically im still growing i just read what i wrote i should have included that sorry gayboys


----------



## fitguy2012

Hi.. I'm new to the forum and just read your post.. Are you telling me you gained an inch in height at 36 years old? If that's the case.. I'm amazed I had no idea you can still grow in height at that age.


----------



## lightwt44

Were in.  China are u getting i also have a script how do u go about it ?


----------



## TriniJuice

lightwt44 said:


> Were in.  China are u getting i also have a script how do u go about it ?



I surround myself w/AIDS patients....


----------



## GeorgeMiami

Gigantism only will can happen in prepubescent children after you finish puberty your skeleton epiphysis plates are close your skeleton con no growth in logitud anymore. After puberty people with high levels of HGH gets Acromegaly a completely diferent condition than gigantism. Your doctor is full of shit or is a very ignorant doctor advice get another doctor.


----------



## GeorgeMiami

getgains said:


> im sorry for no being more clear im 36 but in the past year i have gained a inch in height from 69 to 610 and one shoe size so technically im still growing i just read what i wrote i should have included that sorry gayboys



If you finish puberty -- *YOU ARE A BIG FAT LIER*, is impossible that you grow one inch in high got taller because the growth plate of your bones are close completely calsify the bone can grow in thickness but no in length. Scientifically you are not been honest. Please don't lie because you are confusing a lot of people that is not nice. That is the problem with this web sides that is a lot of crazy dishonest people that lie and confus other people that are looking for helpful information.


----------



## Mike Arnold

Lool:32 (19):


----------



## SoldierBull

That sounds like some serious shit! 

I would listen to these bros over a Dr. Anyday of the week...


----------



## gh0st

this is an old post i just noticed but to funny. unless you have been taking 10iu of pharma grade hgh since you were 3 years old i wouldn't worry about turning into Andre the Giant


----------



## BiologicalChemist

getgains said:


> so listen heres the thing when i started my cycle i was ready to ad hgh to it but i just happened to mention it to my dr and he said that is a very bad idea he said without a mri they couldnt tell for sure but he has a feeling that in my case it may cause me to gain extra height and the onset of giantism has anyone ever heard anything like that before?



It's not gigantism..I think your doc must have meant acromegaly (usually of the hands) because it has been documented in rare cases that  HGH can cause acromegaly which can cause certain bones like your hands to grow larger (it's involved in someone with gigantism syndrome) It occurs when your pituitary gland produces excessive amounts of GH. Usually the excess GH comes from benign, or noncancerous, tumors on the pituitary. These benign tumors are called adenomas...not commonly associated with synthetic HGH usage. I need to learn more about HGH I may post a thread for info.


----------



## suncom3

reading some of you guys are getting hgh from china,arent you worried you could get some crazy bad product,the thought of putting anything in my body from china makes me worried badly,no other affordable places to get this?


----------



## PillarofBalance

suncom3 said:


> reading some of you guys are getting hgh from china,arent you worried you could get some crazy bad product,the thought of putting anything in my body from china makes me worried badly,no other affordable places to get this?



Anyone using anabolics of any sort that are not straight from the pharmacy is using shit out of China.  And yes there are risks.  Thanks to Congress for making it LESS SAFE with the passage of the anabolic steroid control act


----------



## suncom3

injecting anything from china is really taking your life in your own hands. I saw a story once about mexico and south america selling alot sterioids years back,wouldnt this be far safer? hadnt heard anything new about this control act being any diff than any scripted med


----------



## liyi900714

no,hgh will no cause giantism.It only will Promote cell division


----------



## BantyJoe

Get gains................... Stallone could have overdosed (not literally) with HGH. His skull looks like it has grown. Compare his photo from the 80's to present day. You be the judge.


----------



## Mikematch

I love hgh. It's the only thing I've ever took until recently when I decided to to try a few others. Way too many fake hgh or weak suppliers though. I am safe with mine but I've bought a few garbage counterfeits that were a waste of money. I will always take hgh before bed. I love it


----------



## Muscledude

Been reading your posts about HGH and crazy doc's talking about gigantism..I have been using HGH almost 4,5 years without slin just metmorfin and some T3/T4 while on prep. 8 IUs during offseason and 4 while on prep.Like all other hormones GH must not be abused..I have used most of the brands on the market pharma grade or not like evo , egrifta, saizen.Lately i found a legit source genezameds.Most of you might allready know... i made few orders and all products seems legit and work.Discreet package and packed well.Thumbs up from me and just wanted to share..


----------



## status44

Agreed I second that best thing I ever did was hgh docs don't want u to use it cause they will lose money in the long run. They don't want u to repair your body they want to feed u chemicals that don't do shit!!


----------



## Caballero

Question for the vet GH users is there a big difference between Geno's & Lilly's Huma? Sure is in price....


----------



## Pusher215

Just grabbed sero kits for the first time let’s see what the hype is really about


----------



## TRUSTNME

Good luck with them babies.


----------



## Javi

Pusher215 said:


> Just grabbed sero kits for the first time let’s see what the hype is really about


Did u order it!!? What site and how much!!?


----------



## Workoutgirl

Yes, but the dosage would have to be extremely high like 10iu's per night. Average for women at a maintenance level is 1, men 6.


----------



## Javi

Workoutgirl said:


> Yes, but the dosage would have to be extremely high like 10iu's per night. Average for women at a maintenance level is 1, men 6.


You crazy maintenance level for men I will say is 2 Mayb 3 ius pushing it!! For me golden spot for gains between weeks is 6 ius but the carpal gets really bad at 6 even splitting the dosage!!


----------



## antchance2020

*where can i get legit hgh*



getgains said:


> so listen heres the thing when i started my cycle i was ready to ad hgh to it but i just happened to mention it to my dr and he said that is a very bad idea he said without a mri they couldnt tell for sure but he has a feeling that in my case it may cause me to gain extra height and the onset of giantism has anyone ever heard anything like that before?


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]where can i get legit hgh[/FONT]


----------



## sculpturing

meat said:


> Yes, it's evil! The one thing on my side, is I plan to order direct from china, and since I have a legit US script, will DEMAND customs to release it if the no good bastards try to seize it. And yes, if the cops showed up over it, I do have a script, and NO I'm not being RAPED by a US pharmacy. Some things really burn my ass up! Lol



Was it possible to order something that was legit from china? And what avg estimated ~~ price pr iu were expected by it?


----------



## Adrenolin

sculpturing said:


> Was it possible to order something that was legit from china? And what avg estimated ~~ price pr iu were expected by it?



Yes it's possible, usually under <$1.5/iu for good generics


----------



## TODAY

The continued resurrection of this antique thread is no longer entertaining to me.


----------



## Jin

TODAY said:


> The continued resurrection of this antique thread is no longer entertaining to me.



And why this WAS a stickie, I have no idea.


----------



## Dadbod103

If that was true I would be blasting hgh nonstop


----------

